# صلاه قبر المخلص وجدت فى قبر المسيح سنه505



## mansour (18 مارس 2009)

* + صلاه قبر المخلص + ​*   أيها الاله العظيم الذى تعذب على خشبه الصليب من اجل خطاياي كن معى + يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس ارحمنى يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجينى من كل اذى يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجينى من كل سلاح ماضى يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجينى من كل خطية مميتة يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس اوصلنى الى طريق الخلاص يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجينى من كل خطر جسدى او روحى يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس كن تعزيتى وموتى على حمل الشدائد لاجل محبتك يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجينى من نار جهنم وارثنى الأخره الصالحة ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس زدنى ايمانا بحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على خشبه الصليب لاجل خطاياى واحفظنى يايسوع لانك قادر ان تقودنى الى طريق الخلاص واجعلنى ان اكون من مختاريك.      +أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن +                                                                                                                                                                          ملحوظة؛-هذه الصلاه وجدت فى قبر يسوع المسيح سنة 505 ومن يقرأ هذه الصلاه لا يموت حريقا ولا غريقا ولا مسمم ولا يؤخذ فى الحروبات وحين ولاده امراه حامل اذا قرات او حملت اوسمعت هذه الصلاه تلد بسهوله وبعدما تلد تضع هذه الصلاه على جنب الطفل بأيمان حالا يعافى واذا وضعت هذه الصلاه فى مخزن او بيت يكون محفوظا من كل شرور وكل من يقرأ هذه الصلاه يوميا لا يموت بالخطية.                                                           0120727541


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا يا منصور

على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 مارس 2009)

صلاة جميلة بحبها قووووي
مرسي​


----------

